
HackerNews in your IDE. Be a good worker - huydotnet
https://github.com/huytd/clinews
======
zeveb
There's a similar emacs mode too:
[https://github.com/clarete/hackernews.el](https://github.com/clarete/hackernews.el)

The more CLI tools the better!

